
The Hidden Costs of Apple’s Push Notification Service - sant0sk1
http://www.mobileorchard.com/the-hidden-costs-of-apples-push-notification-service/
======
flashgordon
Damn. This also means back end for iphone apps running on google appengine
will have a much much harder time...

Sure you could have a cron job that triggers a request handler on the
appengine to open and close connections to apple periodically. But this cron
job would have to be not too close to each other, so as to not be treated as
DOS requests.. aaaaaaaaaah... damn it when will we see real background
processing on app engine (or on the iphone, if at all)...

